# Jack3d Micro review.



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 9, 2014)

Here's a brief review..........

Picked up a bottle of this last Friday. Must say when I took it I thought I was on legal speed. Couldn't wait to get out of the car to go lift! My gf said "What did you do? You are all giggly"

But then when I took it the second time, it wasn't as intense. 

Good focus and pumps. Maybe I was expecting too much out of it the second time and put to much pressure to "feel" it. 

Has anyone ever tried this ?


----------



## exerciseordie (Jun 9, 2014)

That shit makes me feel like crap. I am very picky about my preworkouts though


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 9, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> That shit makes me feel like crap. I am very picky about my preworkouts though



I used to use jacked, it just stopped working for me. what are you using?


----------



## exerciseordie (Jun 9, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> I used to use jacked, it just stopped working for me. what are you using?



I switch it up a lot. Most recently I have been using Hyde


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 9, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> I switch it up a lot. Most recently I have been using Hyde



I went back and forth from craze to jacked but I can't find craze anymore... I need a new pre wo so I'm trying the dbol/tne next, lol.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 9, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> That shit makes me feel like crap. I am very picky about my preworkouts though



From what I felt, it is best to do it 10-15 minutes before you walk into the gym. Seems to hit you hard and then wears off so you gotta time it right. Works best when you do a couple scoops a few minutes before ya hit your first set of weights. Tomorrow morning Im gonna chug it down when Im unloading my shit in my locker! That way when Im walking to my first exercise it I will be really focused and ready!


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 9, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> I went back and forth from craze to jacked but I can't find craze anymore... I need a new pre wo so I'm trying the dbol/tne next, lol.



How is Craze? How does it compare to Jack3d? Have you ever tried Micro?


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 9, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> How is Craze? How does it compare to Jack3d? Have you ever tried Micro?



Craze was much stronger! yes, I have the micro now but it doesn't do much anymore. I agree with eod, I also have to rotate stims to keep them working.


----------



## exerciseordie (Jun 9, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> Craze was much stronger! yes, I have the micro now but it doesn't do much anymore. I agree with eod, I also have to rotate stims to keep them working.



My list

1.hyde
2. Jekyll (for pump on days where I'm awake)
3. Coffee
4. Any random preworkout I get a good deal on lol


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 9, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> I went back and forth from craze to jacked but I can't find craze anymore... I need a new pre wo so I'm trying the dbol/tne next, lol.



Hey Bro I was hooked on craze and prodigy for a long time. Then of course things change due to banning and what not. I too was looking for a while. This is the most legit pwo i've used since and stuff has me going for hours and wanting to camp out at my gym. http://www.orbitnutrition.com/cart/genomyx-stimaholic-35-servings.html


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 10, 2014)

Today I decided to take 3 scoops. Big mistake! I was so irritated as this wore off it wasn't even funny. Had to go to a meeting and it was pure hell having to sit still. I forgot to bring a water and it made it worse. 

You have to drink tons of water on this and please do not exceed the two scoops cause it will make you feel like a caged gorilla. It also increased my sex drive and that was pure torture because my gf was not with me and I do not cheat on her. If I was single I would have gone somewhere to get laid.


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 11, 2014)

Im telling you bro stimaholic is legit. Try it and it's not high priced like some pwo.


----------



## perarded123 (Jun 11, 2014)

i have yet to try it http://www.orbitnutrition.com/cart/genomyx-stimaholic-35-servings.html


----------



## nksheauxtime (Jun 16, 2014)

I actually tried STIMAHOLIC the other day when one of my workout partners was swearing by it.  I got a good pump out of it, I usually use Jack3d or Hyde and loved Craze until they pulled it.  Not sure if Craze came back in a new form but if so, haven't tried it/can't vouch.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 16, 2014)

Jacked micro is piss weak, got nothing on the original ... I like IMLs max pump extreme


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 16, 2014)

I tried HYDE with a free sample of NO over the wknd, I was impressed... jacked is a fraud, may as well drink a cup of coffee.


----------



## perarded123 (Jun 16, 2014)

too many nitrates can cause nausea, which is why you should not take more than 2 scoops of micro.


----------



## parabellum (Jun 17, 2014)

DMAA is the key guys!!!!! Its the chemical that was in jacked3D a few years ago.... DMAA is like liquid aderal 

parbellum


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2014)

parabellum said:


> DMAA is the key guys!!!!! Its the chemical that was in jacked3D a few years ago.... DMAA is like liquid aderal
> 
> parbellum



I think I've an old stash


----------



## parabellum (Jun 17, 2014)

Its amazing! 
Can still get it, but they did ban it

parbellum


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 25, 2014)

Did 12 scoops of JacK3d Micro this morning. Felt nothing.  I will not be buying again.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 25, 2014)

Yay! A topic that I can meaningfully contribute. I manage an independent sports nutrition store. Venders give me tons of free shit to try, plus I do tons of research on every product. 

The products available now are not the same products from 6 months ago. At least half of the best selling pre workouts have been reformulated due to recent FDA regulations banning the amounts of stims that are allowed in products and also certain compounds like DMAA that have been outright banned. 

Here are just a few off of the top of my head that I know had to reformulate:

Hyde
Jacked3d
Bullnox
C4
HemoRage
Assult
1MR
Neurocore



The new Jacked is shit. It is so bad that the company voluntarily pulled it to reformulate it again to try and salvage the name before they ruin it's reputation forever. The OP is stupid. All of the current Jacked3 formulas suck donkey dick. 


Currently, from the new crop of pre-workouts I would have to rank the following pre-workouts as my favorites:

Finaflex Stimul8
Gat Nitroflex
PNI Prodigy
Betancourt Bullnox
Nutrex HemoRage
Prosupps Hyde + Prosupps Jekyll
Cellucor C4
BPI 1MR




People talking about craze must have tubs still of the old batch, because the company was ordered to destroy all product. It contained methamphetamine-like compounds. The company was prosecuted for it.  



If you guys want try the best pre-workout I have ever tried, see if you can find someone in your area that can get their hands on  X-1 by a company called Powermill Labs. They are a local Atlanta upstart. X-1 doesn't just get you going, but it is full of mood support supplements to make you feel good. I am usually happy to be in the gym anyway, but this shit makes me feel twice as good to be in the gym.  

http://www.powermilllabs.com/


----------



## bdeljoose (Jun 25, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I think I've an old stash


 
I am at the end of my stash as well. The powder is getting hard n clumpy.


----------



## AllButNatty (Oct 2, 2014)

I know it's a old thread but caffeine pills are sufficient for me 30 mins prior to working out.


----------



## AllButNatty (Oct 2, 2014)

I know it's a old thread but caffeine pills are sufficient for me 30 mins prior to working out. Tried jac3d and rather just buy 80 pills for $3.94


----------



## notthatguy (Oct 26, 2014)

I used the original jack3d for 2 years before they pulled it. The micro is absolute garbage by comparison. The first time I took it I felt like it was almost as good but lacking something. After the second time, my body barely registered that I had taken anything. Needles to say, it went in the trash.


----------



## perarded123 (Oct 26, 2014)

pumps are decent on it but nitrates mess with my stomach, def not that strong for focus or energy


----------



## Mistakang (Oct 27, 2014)

I agree...the caffeine pills are cheaper


----------

